# 2011 Outback 250Rs



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

TT is in excellent condition, non-smokers. No kids. Augusta, GA. area. One owner. Upgrading to 38' 5th Wheel. Additional pics can be sent upon request.


----------

